# Moving to Chengdu



## Blinddriver (May 24, 2015)

I'm wanting to move to Chengdu to possibly retire and teach English , I was wondering how the Chinese people feel about having a male teacher 63years old ? I have travel over most of China in the last ten years as a tourist and like the area around Chengdu best. Thanks in advance for your ideas and comments.


----------



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

May I dare ask my own question here! I am in a similar conundrum of choosing a Chinese city for living a year and improving my Chinese skills. 
WHAT DID YOU FIND BETTER IN CHENGDU AS COMPARED TO REST OF CHINA?
Good Luck in all your future ventures!


----------



## Blinddriver (May 24, 2015)

Hello, it's a little more laid back, lots of tea houses. Seems to be more traditional in many ways. I really like that area better than Shanghai. I have been in and out of Shanghai the last ten years.
Good luck and thanks for your reply.
Bradley


----------



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

*Thanks!*



Blinddriver said:


> Hello, it's a little more laid back, lots of tea houses. Seems to be more traditional in many ways. I really like that area better than Shanghai. I have been in and out of Shanghai the last ten years.
> Good luck and thanks for your reply.
> Bradley


Thanks!


----------



## Lexilinguist (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi! I am in Chengdu currently, teaching English. I love it! I enjoy the job (University job that doesn't tell me what to teach) and it is very laid back (my husband and I have a dorm room on campus separate from our apartment because after-lunch naps are part of the schedule, plus four months of paid vacation a year). But you are not going to be able to get a work visa in China at age 63. The retirement age is 60, so they will simply offer you a different kind of visa. I believe you can get around this, though, if you have a spouse who is younger who can get a work visa.


----------



## gemc (Oct 1, 2015)

Lexilinguist said:


> Hi! I am in Chengdu currently, teaching English. I love it! I enjoy the job (University job that doesn't tell me what to teach) and it is very laid back (my husband and I have a dorm room on campus separate from our apartment because after-lunch naps are part of the schedule, plus four months of paid vacation a year). But you are not going to be able to get a work visa in China at age 63. The retirement age is 60, so they will simply offer you a different kind of visa. I believe you can get around this, though, if you have a spouse who is younger who can get a work visa.


Hi! I apologise for jumping in on this forum and asking my own question!
I will be moving to Chengdu to work at Disney English next month. I don't have much knowledge of Mandarin and I have never been to China before, so I'm quite nervous!
What is Chengdu like to live in? Do you have any advice on adjusting to the culture?


----------

